# Bersa big caliber CC pistol



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I was playing with one of my computer graphics programs the other night and decided to see what a UC-9/40/45 would look like if it came in a "Concealed Carry" model. I took the basic ideas that Bersa used on the T-380 (flat mag baseplates, bobbed hammer, made the barrel/slide flush with the frame, flatter safety & slide stop levers) when they made the 380CC and with a little photo "magic" came up with this gun. The frame and 95+% of the slide's parts remain the same, but the mods I mentioned make for a more compact, streamlined profile and a more "concealable" pistol. :smt023

I decided to keep the changes simple (using an existing gun and simply modifying a few parts) so it could be done quickly and be cost effective for Bersa AND their customers! To tell the truth, aside from the shorter barrel/slide modification, most of the changes I've suggested could probably be made by almost anyone with a dremmel tool. As for the baseplates, I've already done that by replacing the regular plates on a couple of my UC-9 mags with baseplates from a few spare full size Thunder 9 mags I have.

What do all of you Bersa owners/users think of the idea? If enough people think it's worth doing, maybe Bersa would build them for us. :mrgreen:


----------



## Blaster (Jan 30, 2007)

No real sights on the CC models just the groove on top of the slide. Are you wanting to keep the raised sights on your version?


----------

